# Christmas Gifts, my latest idea!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

After I made my plate for Bailey (to see it, click here http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=34804 ) , I started thinking about lots of other things I could do... I thought this was neat, so I gave it a try!

I love how they all turned out, what do you all think? Sorry, I had to cover the (last) names of all the families, for their privacy. You get the idea though! 

They are message plates! You take a dry-erase marker and write your phone message, or tell your spouce/kids that you went to the store or whatever. I know we will use ours a lot, and I am pretty sure the family/friends I made these for will love them too!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

What a neat idea! Those are adorable...I really like the plate with the palm trees on it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cool idea but i wouldn't wanna damage the plate!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, the first family I gave the plate to loved it! The kids were writing on it and having a blast! They put it by the phone before I left, it will be their phone message plate. 

It doesn't damage the plate at all, the dry erase marker wipes right off clean as new!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

haha so cute!!xx


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it just a regular plate or is it what you've fired as a ceramic?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL - Its my secret.... hehehe


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

These were a hit! Everyone loved them!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Too cute! Great idea!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

great idea


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, a few of the people that got these for gifts have decided not to use them for writing messages, but instead are going to have a family picture done and then have it laser inscribed onto the plates!

Awesome!


----------

